# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum > [Question] Export of food products

## Sabiz

Where can I find clear and simple information on what is needed to get a food product ready for export from SA?

----------


## adrianh

I don't think that it is a simple topic so you are not going to get simple answers. Why don't you phone some of the local exporters like Capespan and speak to one of their product managers. They could point you int the right direction.

----------

